# Help needed on ID locality



## Planky (Dec 9, 2013)

Just confirming my boys a nt frilly ?


----------



## Thyla (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah they have the red frill. The qld one's have black (grey) frill


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Dec 9, 2013)

My 3 year old Northern Territory Male









My 5 year old Central Queensland female


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Dec 9, 2013)

Planky said:


> Just confirming my boys a nt frilly ?



You have an Awesome frill neck there.. I would suggest he's a NT specimen... 

I've put my NT male over my CQ female so hopefully will produce some nice hatchlings...


----------



## Planky (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome thanks now the hard part of finding a nice female for him


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Dec 9, 2013)

Planky said:


> Awesome thanks now the hard part of finding a nice female for him



Yeah they can be far & few between sometimes & don't come cheap either...


----------



## Planky (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah I know such a bummer


----------



## eipper (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks like a mt Isa to me not Darwin type


----------



## saratoga (Dec 10, 2013)

Doesn't look like a Top End frilly to me; perhaps well south of Katherine


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow it's interesting how many different localities there really are for frill necks... I was only aware of QLD, NT & NG species...


----------



## Demansiaphile (Dec 10, 2013)

Localities are not different species... Localities are just that. Areas where a certain species are found. People often lump specimens from a certain area together because they look/act different in some way or another. 

Frillies vary all across Australia.
This is a SE QLD locale. 



Chlamydosaurus kingii by J. Kelk, on Flickr
and Mt Isa locale. 



Chlamydosaurus kingii by J. Kelk, on Flickr

Note the difference in habitat and how their colours relate to that.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 10, 2013)

I cant offer an educated opinion such as those above but heres a Top End locality saved and relocated recently up here.







*Apologies for the rough picks*


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ahh I see... Thanks for the clarification...


----------



## butters (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm 2 hours north west of mount Isa and yours looks just like the ones I see every day.


----------



## Planky (Dec 13, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Wow it's interesting how many different localities there really are for frill necks... I was only aware of QLD, NT & NG species...



Same here... 


Thanks for the pictures guys and for clearing up the mt isa situation I'm now torn of witch local female to get for him being that mt isa is so close to the nt boarder

Guess I'll have to buy a female based on looks not what it's advertised as


----------



## -Peter (Dec 14, 2013)

They go from SE Qld right through the top of WA. You get the orange frill from WA to Qld. Depends on the ecosystem they are in.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Dec 14, 2013)

Planky said:


> Same here...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pictures guys and for clearing up the mt isa situation I'm now torn of witch local female to get for him being that mt isa is so close to the nt boarder
> ...



Your Mt Isa locale is a fine specimen sporting some amazing colours... Much more vibrant than most I've seen from QLD... 

He's kinda like a mix between your typical QLD grey/brown frilly & the NT red/browns you see... Would certainly prove an interesting exercise pairing him up with a female from each locality... 

Good luck with the match making


----------

